# one post, two questions



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

got the car 3 months ago. nothing but pleasure. '17 LT 9 speed. around 92K *KMs*
1 : is there a way to show more info in the central display (cluster... service mode or the like)?
2 : Dealer put some DEF when I bought it around 5000 km ago not filled to the brim but added a gallon or so, still showing def level ok. 
seem to make DPF cleaning every 700 kms give or take the way i drive. Should i worry that something is off ? (car is 100% stock and I plan to stay that way)
i'm in Québec, Canada.
thanks!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DEF consumption and DPF regeneration are not related. It wouldn't surprise me if DEF consumption is zero during DPF regen because NOx reduction is ignored (turned off) in the ECU for the duration of regen. 

Emissions regulations allows short periods of violation if it's something that is rare and not a common operating condition of the engine. When the DPF regen is happening you want the exhaust temperature to be as hot as possible to burn all the soot out of the DPF, so that means there might be lots of NOx production that can't be handled by the DEF system. For that, it could be just a few minutes here and there where NOx is allowed to surge out of the exhaust pipe because it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boucivicsir said:


> 1 : is there a way to show more info in the central display (cluster... service mode or the like)?


Pg 23

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

thanks but those 'normal' that we can scroll with the arrows and check mark, yes i know all of them. I meant is there 'secret' data that servicemen can see but not access without doing something. Also yes I could have an OBD2 to see those, i just wanted to know if some were avail in the 'DIC'


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, the DIC won't show you any of that, despite how useful it would be.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Some purchase a scangauge 2 to monitor more that is going on with the engine. e.g. temps, dpf status, codes, etc.


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

yeah that's what I dont want to do... i was wondering if it can show some data, well can it show something more... but it seems no. thanks all!


oregon_rider said:


> Some purchase a scangauge 2 to monitor more that is going on with the engine. e.g. temps, dpf status, codes, etc.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Another option would be using Torque & Bi-Scan, or Gretio.

@Snipesy


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

only got an apple so option are limited... thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

We can hijack some messages to display data on the DIC. It’s a cool party trick…. But it’s not that great.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> We can hijack some messages to display data on the DIC. It’s a cool party trick…. But it’s not that great.


I really wish it was doable on the infotainment screen...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I really wish it was doable on the infotainment screen...


It is. You basicially spoof some on star messages. Similar to how it works with the dic.

But again! It’s not that great. It’s not something I’m going to spend further time on. Again. Cool party trick you’ll use for a solid 5 minutes.

My reccoemdation is

* Setup HDMI Mirroring for iOS or Android.
Or
* Use a rooted android device to mirror display via Android Auto and just use Gretio that way.
Or
* Simply replace radio with android tablet.


----------

